# my noid ping



## MoreWater (Nov 21, 2006)

I have gazillion other things to do, so let me post a pic of my noid ping. (If anyone has thoughts on ID or ancestry, would love to hear.) I got it from a fellow hobby orchid grower. Despite my best efforts, it has quadrupled in size, and gone from a pale green to a deep pink. It's in a glass "vase" with no drainage, and I water it every 10 to 21 days. (Or something like that. Ok, I lied on the flickr page....) I am very very very scared that one day it will just croak, as CP growers say they do. I'm especially scared because I'm sure that things are building up in the mix. (And what's that gooey stuff in the sink hole on the left?)

Anyway, here it is. The green one is Ping. (gracilia x moctozumae).


----------



## Marco (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice ping. If you don't want it you can send it to me.


----------



## adiaphane (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah, me too. I'd take a bit of that.:clap:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 21, 2006)

I've seen a few pink P. moranensis that look like that one. I water mine with tap water and have yet to have a problem as long as it doesn't dry out.

Beautiful pings and enclosure!

Jon


----------



## Heather (Nov 22, 2006)

Mine's kinda pink, and the same shape. Not that pink tho. It has a lot of gnats on it. oke:

Wow Jon, tap water? Living dangerously, I see...


----------



## bench72 (Nov 22, 2006)

That's a really pretty orchid oke:

seriously though, the colour on that Ping. is amazing... and how healthy are those moss!


----------



## Carol (Nov 22, 2006)

I have one that is dividing itself. I bought it for the express purpose of catching fungus gnats around my orchids. Mine is in constant bloom.


----------

